# Taste of the Wild ---dog food



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Does anyone here use Taste of the Wild dog food? My dachshund, Molly, that started having the seizures-- has been eating this for only two months now. Maybe not that long. I was wondering if there was anything in the ingredients that may have caused her to have seizures. I'm trying to figure out ANYTHING that it may be .........instead of a brain tumor.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

There is nothing in TOTW that causes seizures in the majority of dogs, but individual dogs can be sensitive to different things, so if this is a new diet for her, I'd be tempted to go back to your previous food. It's very unlikely that the new diet set anything off, but it wouldn't hurt to go back to her regular food.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I feed TOTW to Rocky and Boris with no problems


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Our 3 dogs eat Taste Of the Wild and are doing great.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I didn't really figure it was the dog food, just hoping it was


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

We feed TOTW to our 3. The two youngest have been on it from the time they were about 3 mo. old and they are almost 3 yrs. We put Luigi on it as soon as we got him. They are all doing great on it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

My dog that had a brain tumor could not eat anything with preservatives or artificial color or she would have a seizure.

Incidentily, seizures are pretty common and brain tumor is pretty rare. My dog got diagnosed because her pupils were markedly different sizes. It was very noticable. She had a lot more symptoms than just occassional seizures. I think you are worrying too much.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

> She had a lot more symptoms than just occassional seizures


Such as?

Now that you mentioned it, at the vet the other day, they did say something about her pupils. One being a fraction larger than the other one. So..........is that what they are going on? 

Also, how long did your dog with the brain tumor live?


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I raised my now 2 yo dachshund Maisie on TOTW. She did great on it.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

She lived 3 years with it and didn't die from it. I had to put her down. "Tumor" is not a synonym for "cancer". Just a growth putting some pressure on a corner of her brain. The most usual is in the outer membrane covering the brain. I did a lot of research. It probably won't grow much and if she has one, what you see now might be as bad as it gets.

My girl had memory problems. She had coordination problems. At one point she had a total brain wipe. Lost her memory completely. Didn't know her name, didn't know me, couldn't remember her training. I just retaught her her name and how to come when she was called and we called it good. She was still my sweet loveable girl who just happened to know fewer obedience lessons.

She would have many good days and then she'd go out in the yard and forget where she was. 

At the very end, she'd have passing fits of blindness. I'd find her leaning against my magnificent lad of a Deerhound. He would support her until her sight came back and she could move again. Sometimes he would help her into the house, walking slowly while she leaned against him.

Don't have the surgery. It's very expensive, the success rate is low, and if the dog survives a year after the surgery, the doctors call it a success. She'll live that long, probably longer, without the surgery. The surgery can leave a scar that presses against the brain and causes the same issues as the tumor.

Georgia Girl, you are worrying too soon. Many dogs have idiopathic epilepsy and take their pills and they are just fine.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Georgia Girl, you are worrying too soon. Many dogs have idiopathic epilepsy and take their pills and they are just fine.


I agree wholeheartedly with this statement.
Did your vet not give you enough information? It sounds like what they did tell you only scared you and didn't really give you any idea of how common seizures are and how often the seizures have no discernable cause (idiopathic).

If the phenobarbital keeps her from seizing it is a blessing and you should be relieved and happy that she is no longer seizing.

I, too, prefer to keep things as natural as possible with our animals, but when medicine is called for and does its job that's a GOOD thing.

I think you will feel far less panicked if you do all you can to research seizures in dogs. I worked for several years as a vet tech and can tell you that even though seizures are terribly upsetting for anyone who witnesses it they are not a death sentence.

Deep breath. You may very well be able to help her get these seizures under control


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oregon Woodsmok and Farmergirl,
thank you immensely for the encouraging words. I needed that.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

> Did your vet not give you enough information?


Truth is, I probably was so shot out that I wasn't listening. But I do remember
them emphasizing that it is pointing to "a brain tumor." I guess my "brain" was
interpreting that as "cancer and she doesn't have long to live." I will relax a bit 
and continue to provide the best care for my beloved girl, Molly. Thank you again
for the encouraging words.


----------

